# Condor Ferries to run new high-speed service from Poole



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-28863236


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*New Larger Condor Vessel*

It will be interesting to see how a single ( larger) fast craft can maintain continuity of service ( Gales and Breakdown). The new vessel can carry up to 1,200 people and the only support vessel is the 500 capacity Condor Clipper ( Operated from Portsmouth)!!
Clearly with only one ship it would be crazy to still operate from Weymouth and Poole ( despite the berthing difficulties in Weymouth). It will certainly be a case of all their eggs in one basket - albeit with a newer product (better ride) and big savings on crewing and fuel costs. Interesting to see the proposed timetables for 2015.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Personnaly I think Weymouth will be a lot better off without them. Condor has had Weymouth and Portland Borough Council dangling on a string for years calling all the shots and the Council have cowtowed to them every time. last years debacle of the repairs to the Ferry terminal was an embarassment. Yes the Pier had to be repaired anyhow but to rebuild the original the link Span for Condor and they(Condor) must have known then that a New and Larger Ship was on their agenda was shameful. Did Condor put anything toward the repairs? I doubt it and basically it was their downward thrusting Water jets that did the damage. Their Chief Executive James Fulford has an air of arrogance about him which I think Weymouth and Portland could well do without. There has been talk about Condor going to Portland Port but the road into or out of Portland Port is not suitable really, anyhow who would put up the money for a new berth and linkspan? Portland Port I doubt it. Perhaps another smaller company might be interested in coming to Weymouth? a nice kick in the teeth for Condor would be good.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day old strawberry.today.06:37.#3re:condor ferries.well said.you are right.regards ben27


----------

